# Favourite removed villagers



## LevyTheFox (May 14, 2016)

who are your favourite removed villagers? If you could bring one back into the game who would it be? I'd bring back tarou for sure!


----------



## Whisper (May 14, 2016)

Flash


----------



## endlesssky (May 14, 2016)

I would definitely resurrect Tarou! R.I.S.N.F Tarou


----------



## Dorian (May 14, 2016)

I would bring back my bunny baby, Claude. Why they removed him is beyond my realm of thinking.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 14, 2016)

I miss my AC Gamecube pal Rex the lazy lion.He's been living in my old ACGC town of Thataway for fourteen years.I guess he likes it there....cool cat.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

Petition to bring back Ketchup the duck!


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

Cleo! She was like a pale blue/ periwinkle colored horse from the GC version of the game. She never even made it to WW. She'd still be my favorite today if she had made it this far ;(


----------



## LevyTheFox (May 14, 2016)

they should have a remastered animal crossing original game, with all the removed characters in :'(


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

Bow is awesome. Bring him back and instead of him being a lazy make him be the new personality they will make for male villagers.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 14, 2016)

In the gamecube version there was a dark blue goat named Iggy. He was soooo cute


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 14, 2016)

Bessie! She's an adorable blue cow. I would love to have her in my town again some day.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 14, 2016)

My absolute favorite villager who was removed over the course of the series is Sprocket, the robot ostrich. I love birds in real life and in Animal Crossing, and he would fit into one of my towns perfectly. If he were still in the main series games, he'd definitely be Ribbot's neighbor. I'm glad to see that he was apparently included in Happy Home Designer, so hopefully he can become a villager again in the next main series installment.

Pierre is my second favorite removed villager. I like the clown villagers and he'd compliment Pietro and Marcel well. He's almost guaranteed never to show up again since he was only in e+, but it would be great to have him back.

Bow and Meow would be nice to have back even though they're outdated references to the e-Reader. I just want more robot villagers, regardless of how vaguely related they are.

Also Aziz, Boris, Quetzal, Rio, and Woolio.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

I use to like a lot Zoe


- - - Post Merge - - -

And champ


----------



## paste (May 15, 2016)

nosegay.



...sorry.
but in all seriousness, i just want ketchup back because, well, it's _ketchup_, my man.


----------



## AccfSally (May 15, 2016)

Ace the bird, the only bird villager I actually liked.
Monpe, I would love to have her in a town..not ACHHD 
Louie, He's also in ACHHD as DLC..still not the same as playing a full game.
Kit the squirrel and Natasha, would love to have both in a town :3




Dorian said:


> I would bring back my bunny baby, Claude. Why they removed him is beyond my realm of thinking.





Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 172463
> I miss my AC Gamecube pal Rex the lazy lion.He's been living in my old ACGC town of Thataway for fourteen years.I guess he likes it there....cool cat.



Both of these cuties too! I have Claude in my current GC town, I also have in in ACHHD..But it's not the same 
I had Rex, but he moved on me too soon!


----------



## Spongebob (May 15, 2016)

Woolio was so cool dude


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2016)

Our only hope is getting them back as monthly DLC in Happy Homes.


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

Julia the peppy ostrich.


----------



## axo (May 15, 2016)

Ketchup.


----------



## TheTangySkitty (May 15, 2016)

Spike the cranky rhino FTW! He DID come back in HHD but as A JOCK VILLAGER!!!!!


----------



## BronzeElf (May 15, 2016)

I didn't play the e+ version but whenever I see this guy I want him on my dreamies list, but then remember that he's not in the new games. 







 Pierre

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH GOTDANG ALSO THIS MF RIGHT HERE. 

HERE COME DAT RHODA




oh s*** waddup


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

johnathan the pelican
and 
shetheid the hamster


----------



## LevyTheFox (May 16, 2016)

Well this thread exploded while I was away :0 I love how everyone has chosen different villagers!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 16, 2016)

mitzi_crossing said:


> In the gamecube version there was a dark blue goat named Iggy. He was soooo cute
> 
> View attachment 172473



OMG! Same! He was the only one who treated me with respect in my gamecube game lol XD


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

Ketchup Mah fabulous tomato bird


----------



## RavenQuinn (May 17, 2016)

i never had him but sprocket would be nice to see again.why discard him but not ribbot? weird.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 17, 2016)

I always loved Opal.


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2016)

I'd resurrect Piper. But she's coming back in HHD. So I'm guessing she's coming back in future instalments to the series. So instead of Piper i'd probably pick hm.. Zoe the anteater! she's one of the cutest anteaters out there, and i'm dying to have her in my ACGC town. I'm even starting to doubt her existence. But c'mon there aren't enough anteaters in game, and Zoe would be the perfect addition.. so why cut her out?

- - - Post Merge - - -



BronzeElf said:


> I didn't play the e+ version but whenever I see this guy I want him on my dreamies list, but then remember that he's not in the new games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is rude as heck to me in my ACGC game. I honestly hate her, I mean all the snooties are rude as anything in ACGC, but she's the worst. She needs to get her rainbow high and mighty self out asap. She has so much attitude ffs LOL.


----------



## Marisska (May 19, 2016)

For me it's Monpe the squirrel. She's soo cute!


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 19, 2016)

Champagne!
Claude!
Flossie!
Kit!
Maddie!
Monpe!
Piper!


----------



## Akira-chan (May 19, 2016)

Ok yeah but why are we not talking about 2 of the most cutest and original ones?



RIP


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

bring back flash ;;


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Ok yeah but why are we not talking about 2 of the most cutest and original ones?
> 
> View attachment 172856
> 
> RIP



I WAS GOING TO SAY THESE LMAO


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

My absolute favorite villager who was removed over the course of the series is Sprocket, the robot ostrich. I love birds in real life and in Animal Crossing, and he would fit into one of my towns perfectly. If he were still in the main series games, he'd definitely be Ribbot's neighbor. I'm glad to see that he was apparently included in Happy Home Designer, so hopefully he can become a villager again in the next main series installment.

Pierre is my second favorite removed villager. I like the clown villagers and he'd compliment Pietro and Marcel well. He's almost guaranteed never to show up again since he was only in e+, but it would be great to have him back.

Bow and Meow would be nice to have back even though they're outdated references to the e-Reader. I just want more robot villagers, regardless of how vaguely related they are.

Also Aziz, Boris, Quetzal, Rio, and Woolio.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

Monpe could be named Jennifer in the new game. Madame Rosa could be named just Rosa. Carmen the Mouse could be renamed Janine.


----------



## Mints (Jun 28, 2016)

I miss most of the frog villagers.


----------



## Kalik (Jun 29, 2016)

I only ever played wild world. I only remember my beloved Bella the Mouse, and she's still here. I'd just cry if they removed her.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 1, 2016)

Valise! Cooooome back!


----------



## MagicAce (Jul 1, 2016)

Petunia. She's cute and pretty! Plus her color scheme is nice.


----------



## mchllgrdnr (Jul 3, 2016)

Aw yeah... I had Iggy in the original Animal Crossing too... He was so good... I didn't know he was gone...


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 6, 2016)

Used to love this guy on my Animal Crossing Gamecube version! :/ Wonder why they took him out?


----------



## tae (Jul 6, 2016)

AZIZ - the only jock i'll ever really truly luv.


----------



## Draco (Jul 6, 2016)

Champ, was a Awesome villager. Not sure why they removed him. lame move if you ask me.


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 6, 2016)

iggy and flash tbh. they were my darling babies and i love them.


----------



## Crona (Jul 8, 2016)

rhoda is really cool in my opinion. also dobie. i don't know why they removed some of these villagers to be honest, they're really nice.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 9, 2016)

View attachment 177125
I would really like to see Claude again. He's one of my favorite villagers in the GC version and I 
was already happy, that he was in Happy Home Designer. I hope that he comes back  one day 
again as an villiager for your town in a new AC game.

View attachment 177126
A other villager, which I also like to see in a new AC game, is Pierre. Even if I never played the AC 
where he appeared, I really like him. Like Claude I wish that he would also come back as an villager. 
I would definitely want him then in my town. Also I think that he and Pietro would be a nice pairing 
(like "the mime and his clown friend" ).


----------



## Jessiex (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd bring back my Pudge for sure :'( Oh and also Bunnie


----------



## Balverine (Jul 9, 2016)

I like so many of the e+ and gc characters lol
Sven and Dobie are probably my favs
View attachment 177127 View attachment 177128


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 9, 2016)

Woolio


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 9, 2016)

Hank the chicken and Emerald the frog would be my top two. I'd also like to see Chico the mouse again. I used to love going into his house and dancing to K.K. Faire.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 15, 2016)

UnicornPrincessOfDoom said:


> View attachment 176891
> 
> Used to love this guy on my Animal Crossing Gamecube version! :/ Wonder why they took him out?



Oh, you're such a Hippocrates~


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Ketchup, Stella, and Gonzo!


----------



## Villager Fan (Jul 17, 2016)

Pretty much all the villagers that were pulled from the data in ACHHD are good but also:

Champ the monkey
Boris the pig
Sue E. the pig
Ketchup the dick
Dozer the bear
Isako the cow
Bessie the cow
Oxford the bull
Hank the chicken
Betty the chicken
Rollo the hippo
Clara the hippo


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

I would love to see Cleo the horse return.


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2016)

Dobie and Tarou. We need at least 10 wolves please. Either that or male Wolves that aren't Cranky. Still <3 you Wolfgang


----------



## Licorice (Jul 21, 2016)

Gonzo </3


----------



## deerteeth (Jul 21, 2016)

Stella and Leigh! They're super duper cute!

 

Maybe Leigh got removed because her design could be perceived as offensive by some people? She lived in my gamecube town back when I was younger and she lived right near the houses.  I miss her.
I miss Stella too! Her design is really nice.


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

vanessa the wolf, julia the peacock, june the cub , rip never forgotten <3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 22, 2016)

Rio the bird just found out she's retired. I love Latin stuff so she was cool but she looks too similar to Phoebe.


----------

